# Kami



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Now after research and the vet we think Kami is half ragdoll (as her mum was) and half snowshoe


































Kami when she was only about 12 weeks 









Mamma me me me me me me me 


















ME!!!!



























Will be adding more don't blame me hehehehe


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

shes gorgeous!


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

marleyboo said:


> shes gorgeous!


i know i have never had a baby that looks like her she is lovely a right wriggler though lol


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

thank you for these lovely pics. kami is gorgeous, and so like my button, my button just has a brown nose.
it looks like they could be related.
how old is she.
im totally in love with button, and so frightened he is going out slowly, cant keep him in, but worried someone might kidnap him.
thanks again for sharing, really wanted to see more pics.
michelle x


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

harrys_mum said:


> thank you for these lovely pics. kami is gorgeous, and so like my button, my button just has a brown nose.
> it looks like they could be related.
> how old is she.
> im totally in love with button, and so frightened he is going out slowly, cant keep him in, but worried someone might kidnap him.
> ...


No problems i know they are scarily similar 
I do not let her out for that reason i just make sure she gets lots of things to do inside lol

She is nearly 6 months bless her such a love puss as well


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

exactly the same age, how weird. 
we will have to keep comparing them as they get older. 
michelle x


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

:lol: definitely we should have a kami and Button thread


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad to see you are looking after my gorgeous girl so well 
Beautiful little kitty xxxxx


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Glad to see you are looking after my gorgeous girl so well
> Beautiful little kitty xxxxx


now you remember your till owe her a visit


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

she's very beautiful, you've taken care of her a lot, that is obvious from her wonderful eyes


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok came back with more Kaminess 

























She is obsessed with the new cat tree we got she sleeps in it all the time lol and just purrs


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

She's so pretty!


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

raggie doll said:


> She is obsessed with the new cat tree we got she sleeps in it all the time lol and just purrs


Oh, it's not difficult to understand why she's obsessed with it, I love this cat tree, and I don't need to be a cat to feel the fun and comfort of it. What a lucky beautiful cat ... :yesnod:


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

She's absolutely stunning. What a gorgeous cat.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

lol it is great and she just love how the spot she is in fits her perfectly lol i was laughing saying what the hell will she do when she is big lol


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

raggie doll said:


> lol it is great and she just love how the spot she is in fits her perfectly lol i was laughing saying *what the hell will she do *when she is big lol


she will do nothing, but mamma "@raggie doll" ... what the hell will *she* do?
She'll look for advice here and she will be told to order a larger one


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a very pretty girl Kami is, lovely._


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

WOW you speak Kami lol
Yep i really want a room where its just all cat trees and fun lol


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

kami is a beautiful girl, and so like button, 
she likes her tree bless her. my button loves his real tree outside. we have a willow tree, pear tree, silver birch. and hes just started sitting on the bird table.will put more pics on soon.
michelle x


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Well for those who love kami she has a face book page lol
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Princess-Kami-Kams/322794377750407?sk=wall


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

i love kami, keep the pics coming, id love to keep watching her growing and how she is compared to button. he is getting so big.
michelle x


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

i love button two they are both just so stunning i will set us up a button and Kami thread then we can post pics of both of them and compare lol


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

great
michellex


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Princess Kami is DEFINITELY one spoilt kitty  I'm just as bad with my cats, they have far more possessions than me :lol:

I've liked the page


----------

